

PhoneGap 101 - Why Mobile Apps are Still Relevant - MattRogish
http://www.slideshare.net/TouraDev/phonegap-101-toura-mulberry

======
uptown
This is not PhoneGap 101 ... nor is it an explanation of why mobile apps are
still relevant (is that even something people are questioning?). It's
essentially a biased hit-job on PhoneGap claiming that it's too difficult to
understand in order to promote what I guess is a competitor ... something
called Mulberry.

~~~
ashley_williams
Mulberry utilizes PhoneGap's technology, so they have a symbiotic
relationship, not a competitive one.

~~~
skilesare
This page has a better video run through of how the two work together.
<http://mulberry.toura.com/>

------
joakin
This slides without voice/video are useless, since most of them are images...

Also, mulberry ads everywhere

~~~
smharris65
I got some use from the slides by reading the speaker notes.

